# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صوره المريخ عام 1972م (جيل الفوز بالدورى بدون تعادل او هزيمه )

## على الصغير

*  المريخ 1972 م 
وقوف من اليمين : عبد العزيز عبد الله , الفاضل سانتو , بشرى وهبة , خورشيد , جاد الله خير السيد , محمد عبد الصادق ( سانتو الخرطوم ) .
جلوس من اليمين : بشارة عبد النصيف , قدورة , كمال عبد الوهاب , سليمان عبد القادر , حمزة الطيب .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*جاء عقد السبعينات بكل زخمه عقد كمال عبد الوهاب (دكتور الكرة السودانية و أختصاصي أمراض الهلال ) و رفاقه الميامين سانتو  و بشرى و بشارة والجيلى وعبد العزيز و بقية العقد النضيد حيث فازوا بالدوري دون هزيمة أو تعادل ، حدث أفردت له الـbbc مجلتها الرياضية المسموعة و المرئية كإنجاز متفرد لم يسبق له مثيل و لا أتى بعده حتى الآن ( ماركة مسجلة باسم المريخ ) ثم أعقبوه بالدوري بتعادل واحد أما م التحرير 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المدرب منصور رمضان


*

----------


## على الصغير

*نقلاً عن عالم الرياضة السعودية

المريخ ضمن أفضل أندية العالم تحقيقاً للأرقام القياسية

أوردت جريدة عالم الرياضة السعودية اليومية التي توزع مجاناً مع جريدة الشرق الأوسط بتاريخ 4 سبتمبر 2004م تقريراً يوضح أفضل أندية العالم تحقيقاً للأرقام القياسية. 

* الرينجز الاسكتلندي أكثر أندية العالم تحقيقاً للبطولات التي تجاوزت 100 بطولة يليه اللتيك الاسكتلندي 81 بطولة.

* ريال مدريد الاسباني برصيد 67 بطولة وتميز با ختياره أحسن فريق كروي خلال القرن العشرين في استفتاء الاتحاد الدولي.

* اياكس الهولندي هو اول نادي في العالم يحقق خمسة بطولات في موسم واحد 1972-1973.


Quote: * المريخ السوداني أول نادي في العالم يحقق بطولة الدوري بدون هزيمة أو تعادل وذلك 1971-1972.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عجب عجب يامريخنا انت صافي دهب يامريخنا



*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*  بالامس اتحفتنا اخونا على بلوحة غالية و الان تفرحنا باخرى
نحن الذين حضرنا هذا الزمن الجميل و شاهددنا العمالقة هؤلاء و هم يهزون الارض بالطول و العرض 
اننى ارثى لهذا الجيل من المشجعين الذين يلهثون وراء السراب 
اى واحد ما شاهد عبد العزيز او الطيب سند او الهادى سليم يحرس المرمى لم يشاهد حارس حتى لو كان بوفون او بيتر شيك
من لم يشاهد ابو داود او عبد الله او صلاح عباس او قدورة او فيصل الكورى او هوارى او البيجو الى جيل كمال عبد الغنى و عاطف القوز و حاتم و امثالهم فى المريخ ضاعت عليه
هل استمتع مشجعى اليوم بتابلوهات ابواهومة سيد الاسم و بشارة و المعلم بشرى و عمر احمد حسين و وهبة و سامى سيزر و جقدول و الكاروشة و سانتو و سانتو وسانتو الثلاثة و حمورى اخوان و الجيلى عبد الخير و عمار خالد 
الفن الاصيل و اللعب الممتع و الروعة الحقة افتقدناها مع كمال عبد الوهاب شفاه الله و متعه بالصحة و العافية
حليل ذلك الزمن الكورة تمام و الفن تمام و السوق تمام و التعليم تمام و مجان و العلاج بداوى و مجان و مافى اخطاء طبية و النفوس طيبة و رضية و التشجيع راقى و مافى واسطة و لا محسوبية و لا عطالة تشتغل قبل ما تتخرج طيران مافى بالمرة و الغناء راقى و ليه معنى ما زى حق الايام دى تقفل منه اذنيك 
   ياريت المضى يعود 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*فعلا بارائع ياصفوه اخى حمزه انه الزمن الجميل فى كل شئ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1972 م
وقوف من اليمين : بشارة عبد النصيف , الفاضل سانتو , الجيلي عبد الخير , جاد الله خير السيد , خورشيد , حمزة الطيب , عمر احمد حسين , علي صمغة .
جلوس من اليمين : بشرى وهبة , كمال عبد الوهاب , محمد عبد الصادق ( سانتو الخرطوم ) , عبد العزيز عبد الله , هشام السليني , سليمان عبد القادر , قدورة , محسن العطا .

*

----------


## zaeim84

*ياسلام على الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

* الانجازات متواصله
*

----------


## Deimos

*شكراً جميلاً علي الروئع يا غالي ...

كنت أعتقد وحتي قبل قراءة البوست بأن المريخ هو النادي الوحيد الذي حقق بطولة الدوري بدون هزيمة أو تعادل في السودان .. ولكن إتضح لي من خلال ما ذكر في البوست بأن المريخ هو أول نادي يحقق هذا الإنجاز في العــــــــــــــــــــالم وليس في السودان فقط ...

*

----------


## ezzeo

*جميل يا على ولكن لدى ملاحظة يا حبيب .... لماذا تكتب المريخ باللون الهراااااااارى هذا لا يناسب الزعيم ولا شنو ..!!!
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					



المريخ في العام 1972 م
وقوف من اليمين : بشارة عبد النصيف , الفاضل سانتو , الجيلي عبد الخير , جاد الله خير السيد , خورشيد , حمزة الطيب , عمر احمد حسين , علي صمغة .
جلوس من اليمين : بشرى وهبة , كمال عبد الوهاب , محمد عبد الصادق ( سانتو الخرطوم ) , عبد العزيز عبد الله , هشام السليني , سليمان عبد القادر , قدورة , محسن العطا .






قالولنا يا ناس يا غجر
وين تلقو انتو الإنتصار
يا الزي جوالين شل صفار 
كمال و نور أولاد صغار
ما عرفو صولات الكبار
لكن كمال ما عاد صغير
ذكرني أيام الأمير
ناس برعي ناس ودالزبير
وكتين كان صحيح بنشوف كور


*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

قالولنا يا ناس يا غجر
وين تلقو انتو الإنتصار
يا الزي جوالين شل صفار 
كمال و نور أولاد صغار
ما عرفو صولات الكبار
لكن كمال ما عاد صغير
ذكرني أيام الأمير
ناس برعي ناس ودالزبير
وكتين كان صحيح بنشوف كور






وكتين كان صحيح بنشوف كور 
وفى القلب حسره عمنا الحوشابى 
ماشفنا وماشكلنا حانشوف


*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

وكتين كان صحيح بنشوف كور 
وفى القلب حسره عمنا الحوشابى 
ماشفنا وماشكلنا حانشوف





الامنيات ان تشوفي كور يا دكتورة في الموسم الجديد هذا

*

----------

